
Google Shuts Down More Services, Open Sources Others - FluidDjango
http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/01/20/google-also-retires-needlebase-and-urchin-open-sources-google-sky-map/
======
gvb
Google Sky Map: [...] We will be open-sourcing Sky Map...

Whew! Sky Map is really, really cool, especially in the summer when my kids
ask me "Dad, what is that star there?"

